# Carbon Collective V Gtechniq



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I've used the Gtechniq wheel armour on my old car and was very impressed with it. Lasted ages and ages. 

Just bought the Platinum Wheels as I thought I'd try something different. 

Anyone used both products and if so which did you prefer? Looking from a longevity perspective. 

Cheers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Comes from the same manufacturer so take your pick

Personally though gtech for better Customer service


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ahh right was unaware of that. Well in that case I am expecting similar results then. Cheers Kimo.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Did anybody compare Gtech C5 with Gyeon Rim and what where youre findings?
How long wil C5 last?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ric325i said:


> Did anybody compare Gtech C5 with Gyeon Rim and what where youre findings?
> How long wil C5 last?


Probably about 18 months if prepped and applyed properly

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 lasts at least 18 months on our alloys


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

@kyle 86,@Blueberry, Thanks for the information!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm 13 months strong with C5 and its showing no signs of giving up. As soon as the weather warms up I will be stripping it off and polishing the wheels and reapplying C5 wouldn't use anything else now, don't know why you would. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd use dlux or cquartz over c5 tbf

Both bead and sheet much better than c5

Cquartz is insane on wheels


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 is not known for its beading but then beads are not that important. It does however, sheet water right off the wheels. Having used it for 5 years plus, I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Luke Knott (Feb 25, 2015)

Just a side note, C1 C4 and C5 are the exact same product


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I typically use C5 but have just applied DLUX to my wheels the other week. 

Wasn't as nice to apply although neither are difficult. 
First few washes with a pressure rinse and plain shampoo neither are performing any better than the other. 
Beading on a wheel isn't really important as once a fine layer of brake dust after a days use there is very little present anyway. 

I've typically managed 20,000 + with C5, I last used DLUX on a friends car that does less miles and he wanted to reapply it after a year and 10,000 miles as he wasn't happy with it's performance


----------

